# Tiny Turtle Modified



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello guys,

This time I want to show you my first full G10 work.
Slingshot is designed by Can-Opener, well known member in slingshot word, so all credit goes to him 
I just take his Tiny Turtle design and modified fork gap to smaller, actually PFS size...

I must say that is design great! Fits beautiful in hand, and it's great PFS now.

I choose black & red 1/4" (6.4 mm) G10 for it, two pieces glued together with 0.5 mm natural color G10 (which now look like thin black core), and carbon fiber tubes.

I'm very satisfied with result 

Hope you like it?

























































Cheers,
E.G.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Super Nice!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

slingshotnew said:


> Fantastic!!!!!!!!





flipgun said:


> Super Nice!


Thanks guys


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome job! The canopener will be proud of this one.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Beautiful work, nice color contrast!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Stealthy and cool looking  Way to go  She is a fine looker  I never really worried about gap and official pickle status  Instead I Like that I could get in their with a 1/2 cutter and maneuver the wrap with my fat fingers


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Great looking shooter, very interesting shape!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome job! The canopener will be proud of this one.


Thanks mate, I'm glad he like it 



Sharker said:


> Beautiful work, nice color contrast!


Thanks buddy 



Can-Opener said:


> Stealthy and cool looking  Way to go  She is a fine looker  I never really worried about gap and official pickle status  Instead I Like that I could get in their with a 1/2 cutter and maneuver the wrap with my fat fingers


Thank you Mr.Randy,

I'm so happy to hear positive comment from you, and I'm glad you like it 

Actually it's easy to put bands on it, but my fingers are "slim fit" 

Cheers



Rrqwe said:


> Great looking shooter, very interesting shape!


Thank you! That's on of the coolest design by Can-Opener


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning work


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

FURGLE said:


> Stunning work


Thank you


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Tech man! Nice job as always. -CD


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

RHTWIST said:


> Tech man! Nice job as always. -CD


Thanks mate


----------

